# Guy Poll: Do you have a beard?



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm trying. My facial hair is so pathetic that I can't even grow a proper Hitler Mustache. I may be able to pull the Osama thing.

And females can answer if they feel left out, but you must role play as a guy and post a comment, or face possible destruction. Or the mods can feel free to edit my poll to include women.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

You're not the only one with crappy facial hair. I can't even grow proper sideburns.


----------



## Partyofone (Jun 2, 2004)

Only when I get lazy and way behind in 'grooming maintenance' (shaving). Staying clean shaven seems to boost my confidence and self-esteem a bit, although a well-cared for beard can work too but not really my thing. Don't care for staches at all.. 'landing strip' below the lip can be fun but it's not always employer friendly.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mercurochrome said:


> I'm trying. My facial hair is so pathetic that I can't even grow a proper Hitler Mustache.


Don't worry, I think that went out of style with Hitler. Much like the name Adolf went out of style as a baby name (even though I think it means noble wolf, not guy who likes to gas Jews).

My facial hair is sparse and there is so little on the front of my chin I could never grow a goatee that would look right. It seems a family trait, since both my brothers had the same.

My 55-year-old brother sports a mustache, which hasn't been in style for decades. His looks especially goofy since it's a pale blond and doesn't match his much darker head of hair.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I am now sans beard. But when I did have one, it took me three weeks to grow it, and even then it could only be described as 'tufty'. It was the most pathetic sprouting of bum-fluff you could possibly imagine.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i cant grow a beard it doesnt come out full and thick. i barely have hair on my upper lip. its all good though because i hate beards anyway


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I can grow a beard easily. But I don't because I look like a freaking werewolf. I have a goatee though.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i can grow a full beard, but i don't. girls don't seem to like them though. when i had it girls from work always told me to shave it.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate my facial hair. I pluck a lot of it and where it's really thick I make sure to shave as closely as possible. It takes me about 20 minutes and my face is raw afterwards but it's the only way I won't think I'm ugly. This is one of the main problems I have with being male.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a really thin stache, and only a few hairs on my chin, lol.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

My boyfriend has a sexy goatee :nw


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

No, I actually kind of like shaving. If I grew a beard I'd have to figure out another way to spend those extra 10 minutes each day.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My husband has a beard and I think its very manly and sexy!!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It's always 5 O'clock somewhere on my face.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

ancient master said:


> i can grow a full beard, but i don't. girls don't seem to like them though. when i had it girls from work always told me to shave it.


This is true. My mentor (who had/has a beard) once commented that women that dislike beards would never date a guy that has one, no matter how easy it is to shave, while women that like beards don't care if a man doesn't have one, in spite of how long it takes to grow them.

Basically, it's better to not have one if you're single, unless you belong to a religion where shaving is not allowed.

I have a beard that I keep neatly trimmed and I shave around it so I don't look like a transient. My mustache is almost invisible, though, because it's so blonde. A couple patches on my chin don't grow, but it's alright because some guys actually try to do that with their goatees, and I don't need to. Curiously, people don't notice the difference between when I have it and when I shave it (probably because they're averting their eyes from the extreme amount of ugly I possess). In fact, mom didn't notice for almost a month after I shaved it last time. I break out all the time if I shave regularly and still have to deal with scratchiness within a handful of hours. I'd need to shave thrice daily to stay fairly smooth.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I could grow a full beard and mustache if I wanted, but I can't stand the feeling. I've gone as long as two weeks without shaving and by that time its so itchy and prickly feeling it drives me nuts. I usually go a week at a time without shaving and by that time I look like an escaped convict.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


> I could grow a full beard and mustache if I wanted, but I can't stand the feeling. I've gone as long as two weeks without shaving and by that time its so itchy and prickly feeling it drives me nuts. I usually go a week at a time without shaving and by that time I look like an escaped convict.


Once it gets long enough it quits feeling prickly, and after sufficient time it looks alright.

The problem is that it's hard to commit. Most men give up at that scruffy stage shortly before it's long enough to actually become a real beard. Once you get over that hurdle you don't want to shave it because you know how long it will take if you want to grow it back.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have sideburns, does that count? Women's sideburns? Does that turn you on? Is everyone aroused right now? I thought so. I've always found beards sort of hit or miss. Some people look really good with them and some (like my dad) look... well, if you've ever seen Tom Hanks during the filming of "Castaway" you know what I'm talking about. You know who grows a good beard? Franco Nero. It's very hearty without being Kenny Loggins-esq. The best of them all, though, is Karl Marx. Very luscious. His beard could have single-handedly (or single follically) crushed capitalism; I think that was Marx's primary vehicle for his message, but he was too modest to admit it. Where am I?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I can't stand not shaving for more then one day. I could also have a full bread like my dad, but it bugs me too much.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I haven't shaved this year. I've decided to just take the guard off the trimmer I use to cut my hair and just leave a mm of stubble for a beard. It's fast, easy, and I don't risk cutting myself.

The last time I shaved a few weeks ago I ended up with a blood bath. I was so used to shaving with old dull razors that I forgot how easily a new blade will cut skin. I looked like an idiot at age 34 having at least a dozen razor cuts to my face as if I was some teen who'd never used one before.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have five o'clock shadow tops. Even after four days it's not much.

I only shave every other day anyway.


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

I can grow a pretty good beard and in the last 6 months it has been my look of choice. Recently I went a month without shaving and I looked like a wild man so now I'm back to keeping it trimmed. 

For those guys who want to be able to grow a beard...well, keep in mind the fact that if you can grow a thick beard, you likely have hair in other places you might not want it! It's a trade off.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I had a goatee once. Got tired of it though. Couldn't grow a 'stasche.

I get the 5 o'clock shadow a lot after a day or so.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I have a permanent 5 O'clock shadow...even right after shaving. That's how freakin dark and full my facial hair is. I've never gone more than 5 days without shaving though. I doubt facial hair would suit me very well.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Except for a few short time periods, I've had a mustache since 1980. Beards have usually been seasonal for me. I would grow a full beard in the winter. For the past year, however, I've had a goatee.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i cant grow a beard!

i cant even grow a real goatee. 

i still dont question my virility. im a man's man. a whiskey drinking fellow!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Lumberjacks are wicked evil.

But a lot do have great beards.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I wish I had a beard. But then again the ladies don't like facial hair do they?


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

I cant even grow one still and im 20 lol! I get a alot on my upper lip, and chin, and i bit on my sideburn area. My opinion is that we are not cavemen, we have heated homes now we dont need hair to keep warm lol.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I tend to keep a decent amount of facial hair and trim when necessary. As it grows it gets a lil annoying so i trim to stubble and start again. Itll look its best after about a week and a half, then i need to trim for neatness and overall sexiness.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I let it grow out until it's long enough that I could tug on it with two fingers, and then I shave it all off.


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

:heart I secretly have a thing for beards.:heart

Not so secret anymore!

Nothing really long or scraggly though. 5 o' clock shadow makes me go a little weak in the knees!

Goatees = uke


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)




----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I grew a gaotee in high school as soon as I could to make me look older. my stache and goatee wouldnt connect to each other and my sideburns wouldnt connect to the goatee so it was what it was.

Since then I have kept facial hair of some sort 99% of the time. I have gone beardless a few times bot hardly ever without at least a stache. I dont even recognize myself without one. Right now i have a goatee that is just over 8 inches long. I don't know if it can get any longer because the ends tend to split and I have to keep trimming it. I'm sure some day I will get tired of it and trim it back down to normal.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

No, i have about week long stubble going on right now, i hate shaving..... i did grow a 4 - 5 inch beard last year though.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I put full scruff, although I'm not quite sure what you mean by scruff. I have a short goatee plus stubble everywhere else. I go through periods of growing it out, then going back to keeping it at stubble-length.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Usually just a five o'clock shadow.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm trying Lenin-style facial hair, but it's slow going and you can't really see it in low light.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not allowed to have a beard. i have to shave every day or I'll get disciplined.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

I used to have a full beard... it looked really good, but all the women in my family kept b$tching at me to shave it off... prolly because it made me look older, and reminded them of how old they are. I've got a moustache/goatee right now.



> The last time I shaved a few weeks ago I ended up with a blood bath. I was so used to shaving with old dull razors that I forgot how easily a new blade will cut skin. I looked like an idiot at age 34 having at least a dozen razor cuts to my face as if I was some teen who'd never used one before.


I really laughed at that. :teeth I normally just use a beard trimmer and give myself as close a cut as I can.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

i got da 5-0


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

No, the most I can scape together is a shameful goatee.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I always have a tiny bit of five o'clock shadow and little bits of stubble around my neck, but I could never go without shaving for more than a week, my facial hair get really coarse and itchy. I hate the way my face feels with hair, so I always shave, but I'm sure I could grow one if I actually wanted to. But I do think beards are cool on other people.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't shave often, so I usually have some form of scruff going on. My facial hair doesn't grow too fast. And it's uneven and partly patchy.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I shaved a few days ago, but when I have a beard it's a scruffy thing.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I can grow something that kind of resembles a beard... I guess. It doesn't look very good though. Facial hair irritates the hell out my face anyway, so I wouldn't sport one even if it did suit me.

Ideally I'd like to be able to keep the 'three-day-stubble' look permanently. Shaving is just a total inconvenience.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah I did until Wednesday. It's just too much work making it look all shapely and pristine.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a goatee and sideburns, i can grow a full beard but its not really my style.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, I used to grow one but haven't done so in many years now.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Not right now I don't, wouldn't mind scruff but it always look ****e on me.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I can grow a full beard, but I usually only keep a mustache and a goatee... Supposedly that is the way douche bags wear it though? 

I usually sport a light shadow too, but when my facial hair is short it looks light brown instead of black, so it just blends in with my skin really


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Neatly trimmed because while I'm a high-maintenance guy, I still like to use my beard as an emblem of my manhood.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Scruffy/misshapen, unfilled, uneven and patchy/poor attempt to keep it neat. 

Think there's a pic in a beard thread somewhere. Unless I'm recalling something that hasn't happened.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Had one for about eight years. One day I was in a hurry and I accidentally shaved off the side of my goatee, so just like that I made the decision to get rid of the whole thing and never looked back.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Baby's bottom.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I could easily grow a full beard , but I mostly just have 5 o clock shadow most of the time. In a currently debating whether I should grow one or not....


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a 5 o'clock shadow scruff. I like the way it makes me look so I keep it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Used to have a 4 inch long full beard (it was Kinda wispy though), nowadays it's easier to just trim/shave every 3-4 days so sometimes I have some stubble.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I've had a beard since 15. And I have always since been mistaken as being older than I really am.

I've never shaved it all off, I've just gotten too used to it. I only just trim it and shave off the 5'o clock shadow and stubble. Otherwise, I keep the sideburns, mustache and goatee.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Been growing out my stache since Late August/Early September and have been re-growing my beard for about a month now.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Clean as a baby's bottom! I feel too young to have a beard/'stache, though I sometimes let my sideburns grow out.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Completely shaven. I used to have a moustache and a "Billy goat" beard and only got them lined at the barber's. Shaved for the first time about 2 months ago.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I have sideburns (a bit longer than the middle of my ear). I usually grow a scruff-beard but the itchiness annoys me, so I either shave it at the end of the week or I trim it short during the week to keep a constant 5 o'clock shadow. I look about 16 when clean-shaven, but maybe 18 when I haven't shaved in a few days. So that's my favourite way to keep it.

My facial hair grows best on my neck (ugh), but also on my sideburns/jaw so maybe I should grow mutton chops haha. I'll wait for No Shave November when I can justify looking like a hobo.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My goatee grows best, the sides are quite scruffy.I rarely ever shave more than once a week & I'm constantly doing various styles. At this moment a handlebar stache


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I usually have a poor excuse of a 5 o'clock shadow.


----------



## morped (Jan 25, 2013)

*I wish I could*

All I can grow now is a mustache, sideburns, a goatee and a horrible attempt at trying to connect them together. Unfortunately I still can't grow a full one.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Beards are itchy and too warm. I just go for the not shaved for a few days look.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No, I'm shaving it clean. It has a weak color, looks bad and besides I can't keep it because my skin reacts bad to it.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm sporting a Van **** Goatee at the moment.

(Only took me 3 weeks to grow one out; but then again, I am ChIrish...)









*Edit* Just google "Edward Norton American History X". That's my goatee..."


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a faint stache.. sad as hell lol i wish I could grow a beard


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

I can pretty much grow any sort of beard, but i keep it trimmed and sometimes shave it almost all off to start anew, i also mix styles up. Yeah i'm not embarrased to say i'm pretty vain when it comes to facial hair. I love my beard, it's one of the only things i truly like about me.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Working on it, just 1/4 inch or so atm.


----------



## tiredoflife (Feb 27, 2013)

I haven't shaved in 5 years...so I think this thing is a beard. I was going to shave today but realized I don't even have any razors laying around anymore. So probably wont shave it for years more unless I can get the urge to care enough to shave it.


----------

